# advice on TV antenna and convert box for analog TV



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an old analog TV and recently had to replace the digital converter box. The new box makes it more difficult to get many of the TV stations I got in the past. It also has no function to tell how to place the antenna to get the strongest signals and that changes with the weather (in all weather much worse than when it was analog).

I also have a very old antenna for digital TV. When I got my first converter box I tried an amplified antenna and it didn't work - but that was a long time ago.

I was wondering if I would do better with another indoor antenna? If so, any suggestions?

I live at the top of one of the highest hills in Seattle (if zip code helps close to where 98119 turns into 98109 - I think I saw something years ago that mapped out TV strength by zip code); however, in a basement apartment with no windows anywhere I can place the TV antenna. 

Also, this converter box doesn't seem like it will last long and has very few features (like finding strongest signal, adding/deleting channels I want, etc.), so I was wondering if/when I need to replace it - what would be a good replacement (I tried several times and almost out of box all didn't work properly if at all)?

I'm on very limited income so would like to keep expenses to a minimum.

I've included pictures of my TV and antenna.

Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You want a multi-directional antenna. Sometimes amplification makes things worse. Digital Stream and Magnavox both make converter boxes that show signal strength. It takes 10-20 seconds to adjust to a change of channels so don't accept an immediate number.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!

Any model in particular of antenna, other than multi-directional and non-amplified?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Channel Master specializes in free TV stuff. If you can get someone live, they might have an answer for your basement situation.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - Corday!


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

my '*******' solution for TV was a length of network coax about 40 feet long, cut on fitting off, then measure down 8 feet and strip off insulation without cutting braid. Then loosen the braid and pull the center conductor (with it's insulation) out so you end up with a Y. Tack or tape to ceiling or rafters in a Z shape, (uncut coax at center of diagonal) You end up with a 16ft center fed bent dipole which works well for receiving most frequencies.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - kendallt! 

I did order an antenna from Channel Master and if it doesn't work I'll try that.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you - everyone!

Corday - today I got the channel master antenna and_ it works so much better!_ Haven't had this good of reception since analog TV. I'm getting 33 channels very well and expect next summer when the weather changes to get around 40 stations. I'm very pleased with this antenna and was super inexpensive and the people were very nice when answering my questions and placing the order.

In case anyone is wondering the antenna was cheaper than buying 40 feet of coax.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Where I live most of the TV stations are clustered in a place called "Antenna Hill" about 30 miles East of where I live. I've tried multiple antennas with almost no luck. Eventually we just got cable. I have hundreds of feet of Coax so I might give Kendallt's idea a shot.


----------

